# Hello and thank you



## Taz (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello to all, I've been a member for all of 5 minutes now and I'd like to introduce myself and by best friend. I am a 45 yr old divorced male from North Huntingdon Pennsylvania USA. I joined because of my best friend ever, my 4 yr old male Visla I call Taz named after the infamous Tasmanian Devil. About 6 months prior to meeting Taz I had never heard of a Visla. A sport dog calendar I received as a gift with my yearly Christmas tree purchase introduced us one lonely evening when I was looking through the calendar thinking about the sad fate of a 3 yr old Shepard and **** dog mix that I had to put down earlier in the year after cancer took over. I came across s picture of the most handsome intelligent looking dog I had ever saw. I spent the next few days researching the breed and then the following weeks researching breeders. Taz has definitely changed my life. I never knew that such a faithful, fun, funny and loving animal could exist. I have a daughter that is a freshman in college this year and is majoring in animation. She (Alyssa) is an amazing artist. I'd like to attach a drawing that presented to me for my b-day last month. I'm a avid woodworker and am working on a frame for it this evening.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Taz is such a great name for a vizsla that I'm surprised I haven't met another with that name. Your daughter's drawing is beautiful.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome aboard Taz


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

You're right, they are the best friends, ever. And welcome.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great Name for a Red crazy Nut ball...
Welcome
Fabulous artwork, and Frame... WOW!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to you both. Hope it will be okay if Taz wants to snuggle with you in your bed- probably better than an electric blanket! Many fun years you and Taz.


----------

